# Bath.



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've always done baths myself but if I was to take them to a groomer, I'd let the groomer worry about it.


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

I just lure them into the tub with a treat and one they are in they seem fine and love the water.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

My dogs are great in the bath, they don't LIKE it but they don't hate it. They are always in the bathroom when I am showering and Captain will sometimes come in with me, Phoebe just sleeps on the heated floor. 
It doesn't matter if I am grooming them in the tub or at work, they will just stand there and wait till I say done. 
I took a picture of Captain today, he rolled in poo.... again.


----------

